# New Window Glass Shelf Display



## TwistedTea12 (Dec 29, 2012)

Put up some nice glass shelves yesterday in front of the window now I just need to work on its content!!
 What do you think so far...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 29, 2012)

Lookin' good.


----------



## Bottleworm (Dec 29, 2012)

You need some cobalts![]


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## epackage (Dec 29, 2012)

Lookin' good, looks like you found your Congress Water...


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes I got a rather nice smaller one for 26$ even  I like it but now i need a bigger one an a E


----------



## epackage (Dec 29, 2012)

They're out there all the time on Ebay and at shows, just gotta stay vigilant, my large ones aren't for sale but are always available in a trade for Paterson bottles I need...


----------



## sandchip (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 30, 2013)

Eye candy. I loved them all - Thanks for sharing.


----------

